# HDMI cable to fit my Curtis LT7029 tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to know which hdmi cable I should order via mail order for my Curtis LT7029 tablet here-

Products Category -- CURTIS INTERNATIONAL


Is it the micro hdmi to hdmi cable that I should get ?

Because I already have hdmi to hdmi cable and it doesn't fit my tablet.
It is too wide to plug in.

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Yes, you need the micro HDMI to HDMI.


----------

